# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث : « إن من ورائكم أيام الصبر للمتمسك فيهن أجر خمسين ... »

## محمد بن الصلاح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام الأتمان الأكملان على خير خلق الله أجمعين صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهديه واستن بسنته واقتفى أثره إلى يوم الدين أما بعد :
فهذا البحث حول تخريج حديث : (( إن من ورائكم زمان صبر للمتمسك فيه أجر خمسين شهيدًا أو عاملًا )) وقد قمت بجمع طرقه وشواهده على سبيل التعلم والتدريب . أطرحه بينكم كي يتثني لي الاستفادة من علم مشايخنا أصحاب الحديث بهذا المجلس المبارك ، بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم .
وقد أستفدت أثناء بحثي من سلسلة العلَّامة الألباني الصحيحة ، ومن تعليق العلَّامة المحدِّث عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السعد على الحديث الذي وجدته منشورًا في موقعه . كذلك من تحقيق الشيخ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم على كتاب (( البدع )) لابن وضاح القرطبي .
وقد اجتهدت في الحكم على الحديث من خلال تصوري لقواعد علم المصطلح . وأرجو من مشايخنا التوجيه والنصح والإرشاد .

----------


## محمد بن الصلاح

*عن عتبة بن غزوان ـ أخي بني مازن بن صعصعة وكان من الصحابة ـ أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* *((** إن من ورائكم أيام الصبر ، للمتمسك فيهن يومئذ بما أنتم عليه أجر خمسين منكم* *))** قال : يا نبي الله ! أو منهم ؟ قال :* *((** بل منكم* *))** . ثلاث مرات أو أربعًا .*


*أخرجه المروزي في* *((** السنة* *))** (33) قال : حدثنا محمد بن إدريس ، والطبراني (17/117) ، وفي* *((** الأوسط* *))** (3/272) ، وفي* *((** مسند الشاميين* *))** (1/33/17) قال : حدثنا بكر بن سهل الدمياطي ، كلاهما ـ محمد بن إدريس ، وبكر بن سهل ـ قالا : ثنا عبد الله بن يوسف التِّنِّيسي ثنا خالد بن يزيد بن صبيح عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة به .*


*قال أبو القاسم : لا يروى هذا الحديث عن عتبة إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة .* *قال الهيثمي في (( المجمع )) (7/282) : رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط عن شيخه بكر بن سهل عن عبد الله بن يوسف وكلاهما قد وثق وفيهما خلاف .*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *قلت : عبد الله بن يوسف ثقة حجة .*  *قال البخاري : كان من أثبت الشاميين .*  *قال أبو سعيد بن يونس : ثقة حسن الحديث .*  *قال إبراهيم بن يعقوب الجوزجاني عن أبي مسهر : عبد الله بن يوسف الثقة المقنع . قال ابن حجر : ثقة متقن من أثبت الناس في الموطأ .*


*أما بكر بن سهل ، فضعفه النسائي . وقال الذهبي* *((** الميزان* *))** (1/346) : حمل الناس عنه وهو مقارب الحال . وكذلك قول ابن حجر في اللسان (2/51) .* *ولم يتفرد بالحديث ، بل تابعه محمد بن إدريس ، إلا أنَّ علة هذا الإسناد هي الانقطاع بين عتبة غزوان وإبراهيم بن أبي عبلة فإنه لم يدركه . قال ابن حجر في ترجمة إبراهيم هذا* *((** تهذيب التهذيب* *))** (1/124) : أرسل عن عتبة بن غزوان . قال الدارقطني :* *((** الطرقات إليه ـ يعني إبراهيم ـ ليست بصفوة ، وهو بنفسه ثقة ، لا يخالف الثقات إذا روى عن ثقة* *))** . والطريق إليه صافية صحيحة ، والحديث ضعيف لأجل الانقطاع.* 
 *وله شواهـد من حديث أبي ثعلبة الخشني ، وابن مسعود ، وأنس بن مالك ، وأبي هريرة، وابن عمر رضي الله عنهم . وله شاهد من حديث سعيد أخو الحسن أيضًا .*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  * أما حديث أبي ثعلبة الخشني :* *أخرجه أبو داود (4343) ، والترمذي (3058) قال :* *((* *حديث حسن غريب**))** ، وابن ماجه (4014) ، وابن وضاح في* *((** البدع* *))** (219) ، ابن أبي عاصم في* *((** الزهد )) (266) ، والمروزي في* *((** السنة* *))** (32) ، البغوي في* *((** معجم الصحابة* *))** (1/565/383) ، وابن حبان (358) ، والحاكم (7912) قال :* *((**هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه**))** ، وأقره الذهبي في التلخيص ، والبيهقي (10/91/20688) من طريق عتبة بن أبي حكيم قال : حدثني عمرو بن جارية اللخمي حدثني أبو أمية الشعباني قال : سألت أبا ثعلبة فقلت : يا أبا ثعلبة كيف تقول [تصنع] في هذة الآية ؟ {**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لَا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ} قال : أما والله لقد سألت عنها خبيرًا . سألت عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :* *((**بل ائتمروا بالمعروف ، وتناهوا عن المنكر ، حتى إذا رأيت شحًا مطاعًا ، وهوىً متبعًا ، ودنيا مُؤْثَرَةً ، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه [ورأيت أمرًا لا يدان لك به] فعليك بخاصة [خُوَيْصَة] نفسك ، ودع عنك العوام ، فإن من ورائكم أيام الصبر ، الصبر فيه مثل القبض على الجمر للعامل فيهم أجر خمسين رجلًا يعملون مثل عمله* *))**.* *وعند الترمذي قال : قال عبد الله بن المبارك : وزادني غير عتبة قيل : يا رسول الله ! أجر خمسين منهم ؟ قال :* *((**أجر خمسين منكم**)) * *. وعند ابن حبان قال : قال أبو حاتم : يشبه أن يكون ابن المبارك هو الذي قال : وزادني غيره .*


*تنبيه** :*  *في (( المستدرك )) تصحَّف عمرو بن جارية إلى عمرو بن حارثة وفي (( السنة )) إلى عمرو بن جابر .*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *قلت* *: هذا إسناد منكر ، تفرد به عتبة بن أبي حكيم .*  *قال يحيى بن معين : والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إنه لمنكر الحديث ، ومرة قال : ضعيف الحديث .*  *قال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم : سمعت أبي يقول : كان أحمد بن حنبل يوهنه قليلًا ، قال : وسئل أبي عنه فقال : صالح لا بأس به .*  *قال الجوزجاني : غير محمود في الحديث .* * قال النسائي : ضعيف ، وأخري قال : ليس بالقوي .*  *قال الدارقطنى : ليس بالقوي .*  *قال الذهبي : مختلف في توثيقه ، وأخري قال : هو متوسط حسن الحديث .*  *ولخص ابن حجر هذة الأقوال فقال : صدوق يخطىء كثيرًا .* *أما حال كل من عمرو بن جارية و أبو أمية الشعباني ، قال ابن حجر في كل منهما : مقبول ، وذكرهما ابن حبان في* *((** ثقاته* *)) * *.*


*قال العلَّامة المحدِّث عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السعد** : عمرو بن جارية فيه جهالة ، وهو مقل ... وأبو أمية الشعباني من كبار التابعين وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات . وله شاهد وإسناده صحيح إلى إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة ، ولكنه منقطع بينه وبين عتبة بن غزوان ، فيتقوى أحدهما بالآخر .* * قلت** : عتبة بن أبي حكيم سبق الكلام عليه ، فهو ممن لا يقبل حديثهم إذا تفرد ، فحديثه منكر لا يتقوى بغيره ، وإن قبلناه فوجود أبو أمية الشعباني كافٍ لتضعيف السند لأنه مجهول ، وإن حملنا حديثه وتلقيناه بحسن الظن لأنه من كبار التابعين حيث ندُر الكذب في الطبقات العليا ، فماذا نفعل مع عمرو بن جارية ؟ وهو مقبول كما قال ابن حجر ؛ أي إذا توبع وإلا فلين الحديث . فهذا الحديث والذي قبله لا يتقوى بعضهما ببعض . والله أعلم بالصواب .*

----------


## محمد بن الصلاح

*أما حديث عبد الله بن مسعود** :*  
*أخرجه البزار ـ واللفظ له ـ في* *((** مسنده* *))** (5/178/1776) ، والطبراني (10/182) من طريق سهل بن عامر البجلي قال حدثنا ابن نمير عن الأعمش عن زيد بن وهب عن عبد الله مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *((* *إن من ورائكم أيام الصبر الصبر فيهن كقبض على الجمر للعامل فيهن أجر خمسين شهيدًا . قالوا : يارسول الله ! أجر خمسين منهم أو خمسين منا ؟ قال : خمسون منكم* *))* 

* قلت** : هذا إسناد باطل ، آفته سهل بن عامر البجلي وهو متهم .*  
*قال ابن أبي حاتم* *((** الجرح والتعديل* *))** (4/202) : سمعت أبي يقول :* *((** هو ضعيف الحديث ، روى أحاديث بواطيل ، أدركته بالكوفة وكان يفتعل الحديث ... ثم قال : روى عنه أحمد بن عثمان بن حكيم* *))** .*  
*قال الذهبي* *((** الميزان* *))** (2/239) :* *((** كذبه أبو حاتم ، وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث* *))** .* 
*تنبيه :* 
*قد وقع في إسناد الطبراني سهل بن عثمان البجلي بدلًا من سهل بن عامر ، ولهذا قال الألباني في الصحيحة (1/812) :* *((** وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم* *))** وهو وهم ، فالذي من رجال مسلم هو سهل بن عثمان الكندي ، وليس من الرواة عنه أحمد بن عثمان بن حكيم . إنما يروي أحمد بن عثمان عن سهل بن عامر كما تقدم في كلام أبي حاتم .*
 

* أما حديث أنس بن مالك :* 
*أخرجه الترمذي (2260) ، وابن عدي في (( الكامل )) (6/113) ـ واللفظ له ـ من طريق عمر بن شاكر عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *((** يأتي على الناس زمان الصابر فيهم على دينه له أجر خمسين منكم**))** ، قلنا : يارسول الله ! خمسين منا ؟ قال :* *((**خمسين منكم**))** .* 
*وبإسناده قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *((**يأتي على الناس زمان الصابر منهم على دينه كالقابض على الجمر**))** وهو لفظ الترمذي .* 

* قلت** : هذا إسناد منكر ، آفته عمر بن شاكر .*  
*قال أبو حاتم الرازي : ضعيف يروي عن أنس مناكير .*  
*قال ابن عدي : يحدِّث عن أنس بنسخة قريبة من عشرين حديثًا غير محفوظة .*  
*قال الذهبي :* *((** واه ، له عن أنس عشرين حديثًا مناكير ، أدخله ابن حبان في الثقات فنقم عليه ذلك* *))* *.* 

* أما حديث أبي هريرة :* 
*أخرجه الدارقطني في* *((** المزكيات* *))** (88) من طريق أبو النضر بكر بن محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمه ثنا الحسن أحمد بن يوسف السُّلَمي قال : ثنا محمد بن يوسف عن الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *((**إن من بعدي أيام الصبر ، المتمسك فيهن بمثل ما أنتم عليه له أجر خمسين عاملًا**))*
 
* قلت : رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيحن ، خلا أحمد بن يوسف فهو من رجال مسلم . تفرد به بكر بن محمد بن إسحاق ، ولم أقف على ترجمته .*
 
*قال الشيخ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم** :* *((** قال شيخنا الجديع في تعليقه على الكتاب ـ يعنى* *((** فتيا وجوابها في ذكر الاعتقاد* *))** لأبي العلاء العطار (29) ـ :* *((** هو فيما أرى شيخ محله الصدق . فإن أبا إسحاق المزكي ـ الراوي عنه ـ متثبت يفهم ، والرجل لم يذكره أحد في الضعفاء وهو من بيت علم وفضل* *))** .* 
*قلت : هذا أمر والضبط أمر آخر ، وقد تفرد به من هذا الوجه ، ولذا قال شيخنا :* *((** ولم أره بهذا الإسناد فيما وقفت عليه* *))** . قلت : وهذا التفرد مما يقدح في روايته* *))** ا.هـ كلام الشيخ .*

----------


## محمد بن الصلاح

* أما حديث ابن  عمر :* 
*أخرجه ابن وضاح في* *((** البدع* *))** (190) حدثني محمد بن وضاح قال : نا محمد بن يحيى قال : نا أسد بن موسى قال: حدثني عدي بن الفضل عن محمد بن عجلان عن عبد الرحمن عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* *((**إن من بعدكم أيامًا الصابر فيها المتمسك بمثل ما أنتم عليه اليوم له أجر خمسين منكم**))** قيل : يا رسول الله ! منهم ؟ قال :* *((**بل منكم**))* 

* قلت : هذا إسناد ضعيف جدًا فيه عدي بن الفضل ، وهو متروك الحديث .*  
*سئل يحيى بن معين عن عدي بن الفضل يكتب حديثه ؟ قال: لا ، ولا كرامة .* 
*قال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه : متروك الحديث .* 
*قال النسائي : متروك الحديث .* 
*قال ابن حبان : كان ممن كثر خطؤه حتى ظهرت المناكير في حديثه ، فبطل الاحتجاج بروايته .* 
*قال ابن حجر : متروك .* 

* أما حديث سعيد أخو الحسن :* 
*أخرجه ابن وضاح في* *((** البدع* *))** (191) حدثني محمد بن وضاح قال : نا محمد بن سعيد قال : نا أسد بن موسى قال : نا سفيان بن عيينة عن أسلم البصري عن سعيد أخي الحسن يرفعه قال : قلت لسفيان : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : نعم . فذكر الحديث وفيه :* *((** فالمتمسك يومئذ بالكتاب والسنة له أجر خمسين* *))** قيل : منهم ؟ قال :* *((** بل منكم* *))** .*

*
* 
*قال الشيخ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم** :* *((** إسناده ضعيف جدًا ، فيه أسلم البصري وهو مجهول تفرد بالرواية عنه بن عيينة ، ولم يترجمه إلا ابن حبان ، فذكره في* *((** الثقات* *))** ، وقال : أسلم شيخ يروي عن أبي حرة ، وكهمس بن الحسن المراسيل ، روى عنه ابن عيينه* *))** ا.هـ*


* قلت : فالحديث ضعيف لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يتقوى بطرقه ، والله أعلم .*

----------


## محمد بن الصلاح

*فائدة** :* 
*قال العلَّامة المحدِّث عبد الله السعد :* *ويستثنى من الحديث قوله :* *((** بل خمسين منكم* *))** فهي لا تصح ؛ لأن الراوي قال:* *((** وزادني غيره* *))** . ولم يبيّن الذي زاده ، ولعل المقصود : حديث إبراهيم بن عتبة ؛ لأن هذه الزيادة فيه . والقائل* *((** وزادني* *))** لا أدري من هو ؟ هل هو عتبة بن حكيم ، أم عمرو بن جارية ، أم أبو أمية الشعباني. الله أعلم .*

*فعلى هذا تكون هذه الزيادة فيها نظر.*



* قلت** : القائل وزادني هو ابن المبارك كما قال الترمذي وابن حبان كما سبق بيانه .*



*ثم قال فضيلة الشيخ : ثم هي غريبة من حيث المعنى ؛ لأن فضل الصحابة لا يدركه من أتى بعدهم، وفي هذه الزيادة (أجر خمسين منكم) أي: من الصحابة. والله تعالى أعلم.*

*قال ابن حجر في* *((** فتح الباري* *))** (7/7):* *«* *حديث :* *((** للعامل منهم أجر خمسين منكم* *))** لا يدل على أفضلية غير الصحابة على الصحابة ؛ لأن مجرد زيادة الأجر لا يستلزم ثبوت الأفضلية المطلقة وأيضًا فالأجر إنما يقع تفاضله بالنسبة إلى ما يماثله في ذلك العمل فأما ما فاز به من شاهد النبي** صلى الله عليه وسلم** من زيادة فضيلة المشاهدة فلا يعدله فيها أحد* *»ا.هـ*

*هذا وبالله التوفيق .*

----------


## الحبروك

للحديث طريق فى الابانة
لم لم تتناوله ؟
و الطبرانى روى الحديث فى الكبير لا الأوسط و فيه التصريح بالتحديث لا وهما كما ظننت
و إنما نحتاج أن نتأكد من هو "سهل بن عثمان البجلى" هذا ؟

----------


## حسن التمام

أخي , من أين لك الجزم بأن عدي بن الفضل هو أبو حاتم البصري : المتروك , فإن في نفس هذه الطبقة , عدي بن الفضل , وهو ثقة .
وانظر "التقريب" و "التهذيب" .
ويوجد طريق أخرى لحديث أنس تشد من عضده , انظرها لزاما في "الحلية" 8/ 49 لأبي نعيم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://majles.alukah.net/t146014/#post792959

----------

